# Breeding For Conservational Purposes



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello Dendroboard!

Recently I attended a school with a focus on conservation and sustainability, which got me thinking, is there anything I can do involving dart frogs to help the wild populations? Now, I realize that your run of the mill frogs cannot be released into the wild for a variety of reasons, but would it be possible for hobbyists like us to breed individuals with the intent of release? If so, what would need to happen or would need to be done to do so?

Thanks! 

-Alex

(P.s. if there is any threads already out there on this topic, could you please point me to them? I know how much yall dislike redundant threads.  )


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/47324-conservation-hobby.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sc...eriosus-us-breeding-programs-other-frogs.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/51945-why-not-natural-selection.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/155178-why-conservation-important.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sc...ive-bred-conservation-efforts.html#post576511

The last thread maybe where you should start but this is only a sampling of the discussions in this forum. 

Pretty much the hobby has over the last 17 years ignored more than one attempt to get them to manage captive populations for maximum genetics much less to the standards of repatriation/release. There isn't any interest in preventing captive population collapses or even sustainable populations, at least not at the level required to get it to work. There is always a lot of talk in support of it, until it comes time to put rubber to the road, and then it is crickets, with the exception of a those who try to bend the situation until it breaks. If you want to do something for frog conservation send a donation to CRAC (https://cramphibian.com/) or WIKIRI (Wikiri Selva Viva - Living Forest), or even one of the ones listed in the above threads. 

The only time you see an effort to engage in conservation, it is the programs that are going to get new frogs into the hobby.... even though there aren't enough people working with the current captive animals to ensure that the frogs are still in captivity in another decade or more... 


some comments 

Ed


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

This is actually what I've also been looking for! Is there any type of more engaging actions we can do other than just donations? It seems like CRAC welcomes visitors. I'm hoping to actually get involved in their programs if possible by any means.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If your interested Devin Edmonds is doing Madagascar trips and they are doing conservation work there with Mantellas, Black Jungle posted it on facebook. 

https://www.facebook.com/goblackjun...112664.115950713243/10154726800018244/?type=3

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Ed said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/47324-conservation-hobby.html
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sc...eriosus-us-breeding-programs-other-frogs.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed! This was exactly what I was looking for.

-Alex


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello!

I'm a science teacher looking to get started with dart frogs to get my kids interested in ecology and conservation. Any recommendations?

And do you know of anyone around the Memphis area who is looking to sell their bioactive tank?

Thank you,
Elizabeth


----------

